# Stihl MS460 locked up?



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

here is the situation:
the Co i work for is a Stihl dealer, we've recently been informed that we have to start doing repairs "in house". we are a small chain store, & one of our other stores is a new service center (2 weeks now). 
i've been a mechanic for over 20 years, but i've only been messing with 2 cycles for about 6 months. i still know more that the Stil trained techs at our other store. (no offense to them, i just have the experience). i'll begin my Stihl training shortly.

Meanwhile, we sold an $800 MS260 to a guy a few months ago. he used it over the weekend & returned it 3 days later, on a Sunday evening. the manager in charge was a high school kid (since gone) who didn't know enough to checking it out before refunding the guys money. (guy had paid cash)

That monday morning i was shocked to see it sitting on the bench in the service room. i figured i better check it out & it wouldn't run. we sent it to a local shop (we weren't doing 'in house' repairs at the time) & they simply told me the saw had 'severe problems' & didn't elaborate. they weren't getting deep into it for a $10 check out fee. i suspect it was run with little or no oil mix...

my boss tried to get the customer to come back in, but all in all he's screwed... boss said take it apart for parts (fat chance, we sell one or two of the big boys a year) i said let me take it home, when i finish some other projects, i'll take a look at it.

fast forward 2 months or so. i pulled it down today. i never put a plug back in it. a tug on the starter rope feels locked up. a look down the plug hole & the walls i can see _*looks*_ ok. pulled the exhaust & the piston is blocking it so i cant see the cyl, as much of the piston i can see looks fine.

if i tension the rope, or wiggle the flywheel with a screwdriver, the piston will wiggle up & done a fraction of an inch.

should i soak what i can in PBlaster? should i soak it in oil? should i try to tap it down with a dowle? (what if it breaks off in the cyl, then i have to pull it anyway)

anyone have luck freeing up a stuck piston?

it would pull before we took it to the shop, poss afterwards too, i forget.

remember, it was run no more than a weekend, since new, (we started it initially to seat the rings, we do for every new Stihl, so i'm hoping that's in my favor...

Thanks! --Lucky


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

*nevermind...*

i think the guy may have used too much oil in the mix. it was just really carboned up. a bit of Pblaster & working it back & fourth 10 min freed it up.

seems like when i ask you guys a question i ultimatly end up answering it myself... guess i just need a few min to think it through...  

--Lucky


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could also be that something has gotten into the flywheel and caused it to jam against the case or ign. module. I've seen loose screws, rocks and other assorted items get jammed in there. I'd pull the starter assy and have a look. If that is the problem and you happened to get it lose, it could still be in the starter housing and get jammed again the next time it is started.... causing flywheel damage.


----------

